# Tony Ludovico Edition of the Snookaholics Skiff



## snookaholics.com

This is our "Fly Fish Skiff."


----------



## oysterbreath

Ummmm...what's the new concept? Please don't take offense at what I'm about to say because I'm one of those dudes who appreciates simple inexpensive skiffs. Anyway, I looked all over your website and honestly, there is NOTHING new there! The site layout is great. Your webmaster did a bang-up job. I love your logos and art work (the snook line-work rocks). your skiff seems to be based on a very classic design redone in modern materials which is very appealing but there are no new "concepts" to be found. Are you referring to the wrap or the simple use of a "signature line of skiffs" when you wrote the whole "new concept" thing? Maybe you were just eluding that it's a new concept for your company. If that's the case then "my bad" as-they-say.

Anyway, the wrap looks great. It stops at the chine right? You didn't cover the bottom right? They say wraps are only good for a few years at best, I assume these are put over whatever is your standard color hull. There is no warranty on the wrap right? Do you put the wrap on or do you send the skiffs out to have them wrapped? Is the wrap the only difference between this line and your standard line of skiffs?
P.S., good luck with your business, I hope Microskiff get the chance to review one of these skiffs soon. Thanks for posting and feeding the eye candy monster.


----------



## chris_rosende

Well, I guess i had this comment coming with my statement "new concept in the skiff industry" without explaining our concept fully. We are creating a new and hip edition with Tony Ludovico's store Tony H2o. Tony has a full line of gear with Pelagic where they incorporate his photography into shirts, hats, etc.... It is being treated like the Eddie Bauer of boats I guess. If this concept has been used before, then hey sorry for speaking out of turn. Anyways, we are incorporating pieces of his art into a lot of items in the boat, switchplates, aluminum pieces, graphics, etc... What other boat manufacturers have made a full signature series with someone creative in the marine industry??? 
Our boats look very simple on the exterior, but they are engineered to fit specific needs. They aren't just flat bottomed little boats. There is some funky stuff going on on the bottom of this boat. I am going to show more of this when I get further along with the website.... No hard feelings, i can totally understand your question. Also, I will be doing some test runs with Matt at Microskiffs here really soon.


----------



## joshuabward

I have to commend you on the way you take criticism, very professional. I also am very happy to hear that there will be a review from microskiff, the review section was getting kind of stale. 

The wrap looks sweet but you got to do something about that trailer, it just makes the boat look very out of proportion. Just adjust the bunks down a couple inches and put some 13inch tires on it and it would look a lot better. my $.02


----------



## floridanative1028

Does your livewell drain onto the deck? And is it aerated or recirculating?


----------



## oysterbreath

Yeah, glad you didn't take my comments the wrong way. I figure at some point of time someone would bring that point up. 
I took a look at the bottom of your skiff. It does indeed have some funky goodness to it. I can't wait for a review!


----------



## East_Cape

Congrats to you and Tony !
I've heard he's a great guy as my dive buddy is friends with him.
Good to see this concept get used again.
Tight lines.
Kevin


----------



## chris_rosende

> Does your livewell drain onto the deck? And is it aerated or recirculating?


Yes, the end of the day drain is above deck. All plumbing is under the floor liner. There is no aerator, but we could add them pretty easy.


----------



## chris_rosende

> I have to commend you on the way you take criticism,  very professional.  I also am very happy to hear that there will be a review from microskiff, the review section was getting kind of stale.
> 
> The wrap looks sweet but you got to do something about that trailer, it just makes the boat look very out of proportion.  Just adjust the bunks down a couple inches and put some 13inch tires on it and it would look a lot better. my $.02


I am going to change these trailers out when we do a show... They do look pretty chincy with the boats, however we are trying to meet a certain price point with the whole BMT rig. If I go adding aluminum trailers to the price of these boats, then i might scare potential clients away. I don't know.... Youre right though, the trailers kind of ruin the look of the boat in the pictures....


----------



## paint it black

I thought East Cape did signature series skiffs years ago with the "Borski" stuff? Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## TomFL

Who the heck is Tony Ludovico???


----------



## Brett

Marine photographer...has taken some amazing images

http://tonyludovico.com/


----------



## TomFL

> Marine photographer...has taken some amazing images
> 
> http://tonyludovico.com/


Gotcha. Surfed his sight and he's got some nice photogs there. I think I've seen him on TV. 

Sooo.. I guess I'm still confused. Is the "new concept" tagline due to some new feature/design/build process, etc. on the boat, or is it about a boat that is special because of a wrap of a photo from Tony's collection?

If it's just the wrap, could the "Tony L" edition wrap be marketed and applied to any vessel or is this a limited thing between builder and photographer? 

-T


----------



## chris_rosende

Please refer to this:



> Well, I guess i had this comment coming with my statement "new concept in the skiff industry" without explaining our concept fully.  We are creating a new and hip edition with Tony Ludovico's store Tony H2o.  Tony has a full line of gear with Pelagic where they incorporate his photography into shirts, hats, etc.... It is being treated like the Eddie Bauer of boats I guess.  If this concept has been used before, then hey sorry for speaking out of turn.  Anyways, we are incorporating pieces of his art into a lot of items in the boat, switchplates, aluminum pieces, graphics, etc...  What other boat manufacturers have made a full signature series with someone creative in the marine industry???
> Our boats look very simple on the exterior, but they are engineered to fit specific needs.  They aren't just flat bottomed little boats.  There is some funky stuff going on on the bottom of this boat.  I am going to show more of this when I get further along with the website....   No hard feelings, i can totally understand your question.  Also, I will be doing some test runs with Matt at Microskiffs here really soon.


----------



## MATT

Yea, I have plans to check this skiff out ride it hard and give it back wet....oysterbreath I would like you to be there and give it a once over at the same time. You and I have always been good at bouncing reviews of each other. I will let you know when. Shame Scott is to far away to join us.

Matt


----------



## chris_rosende

Here is a few photos from our last fishing show....


----------



## chris_rosende

one more


----------



## Guest

> Here is a few photos from our last fishing show....



Is that a 20" transom with a 15" short shaft E-Tec and jack plate? It looks like the motor needs to be jacked up or use a 20" shaft. It doesn't look like you could use the grab bar at that angle.


----------



## chris_rosende

The tiller handle on the etecs has a few settings... It clicks in place in 3 different spots. The spot you see it in the pictures is where I drive it from while sitting... If I use the grab bar and tiller extension, I click it down one and it works great... This motor is a short shaft. We wanted to see the performance difference from a short/long shaft. They run the same either way, except the 20" shaft is way more convenient for trimming purposes... I prefer the motor on the back of this skiff to be a long shaft for sure...


----------



## topnative2

I know I need glasses but I do not see any specs. on the boat on zeeeee website??????????


----------

